# Is it possible for my Thai wife to import / bring along, our family car ?



## Thailaender (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am a first time poster here. My wife ( Thai ciitzen) and I live in Europe for 4 years+ and we are now considering moving to Thailand by the end of the year. We would like to bring along our family car. I have heard (rumours?) that a thai national is allowed to bring back a vehicle tax free, if she/he lived abroad fo more than two years.

Does anyone here have first hand experience or know an attorney who deals with such cases ?

Thank you all.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

info here Thailand Customs Department

Note there does not appear to be any tax exemption; can still be liable for 200-300% import duty/taxes

There contact info at end of the page linked above


----------



## Thailaender (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Song_Si


----------

